# insurance problems



## silver_dragon (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi all,

Im close to owning a GRT R32 but as most young drivers with performance cars i cant seem to find the right insurance, not really keen on paying £1600.
Im 24 with an sp30 6points, anyone know a decent insurance company?


----------



## costadelsol (Jul 14, 2005)

silver_dragon said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im close to owning a GRT R32 but as most young drivers with performance cars i cant seem to find the right insurance, not really keen on paying £1600.
> Im 24 with an sp30 6points, anyone know a decent insurance company?


I was an insurance broker for 8 years and I would say you might be very very hard pushed to get somebody to take it on sir, the only thing I can think of would be to put it in brother or parents name and you go a a second driver, my friend had to do this for a sub sti under his bro's name but he is 26 so not sure if it will work for you, but worth a shot I suppose, try aon, good luck


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

You wont find it much cheaper than that, i paid 1700 last year and looking around 1500 this year (just turned 25 although the power has gone up  )

Try adrian flux, sky or A-plan mate


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

silver_dragon to be honest i think that sounds like a good quote

who is that with?

what mods did you declare?

thanks


----------



## gices (Sep 17, 2008)

Adrian flux does good quotes for drivers with conviction and there was someone else ecar something... i'll try to find out whom and let you know if you haven't already got insurance cover.


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi,

If you would like to see how much a quote from us would be with the discount from this forum then please pm me, The underwriter will be willing to give you some advice if you would like about why the prices are as there are and also anything you can do to lower it etc.

Dan.


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

hi there i pay 1400 for my R33 GTR and i am 21 2 years no claims


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

see_no_evo said:


> hi there i pay 1400 for my R33 GTR and i am 21 2 years no claims


Which insurer's is that with??


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

Quinn but i phoned the other day to try and insure a wrx as 2nd car and they said they dont insure performance cars ??? lol


----------



## silver_dragon (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for all your comments, that quote i got was with Keith Michaels, do you think i should wait til next year when i turn 25? will it make a difference? also can i use no claims from my bike and use it on the car?


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

my mate used his bike no claims on his car and got away with it but they didnt ask for proof of the no claims.


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (Aug 13, 2008)

silver_dragon said:


> Thanks for all your comments, that quote i got was with Keith Michaels, do you think i should wait til next year when i turn 25? will it make a difference? also can i use no claims from my bike and use it on the car?


Turning 25 does a make a difference to your quote's but if you really want something keep looking.
i got your PM and have replied.
Bike NC cannot be used on a car i'm afraid but it might be taken into account so always worth mentioning it.
Dan.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

see_no_evo said:


> hi there i pay 1400 for my R33 GTR and i am 21 2 years no claims


same as pupsi, who with?
ive got two quotes for 1600 fully comp r33 gtr with mods 3 years no claims and im 21


----------

